# Fischsterben durch zuviel Futter?



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Bekannter von mir ist der Ansicht, dass ein TeilKois verendete, weil zuviel Futter in den Teich gelangt sei.

Sein Teich ist ca. 40 qm groß. Irgendwie (fragt mich nicht wie) sind knapp 5 kilo Futter in den Teich gefallen. Einige Tage später waren dann ein paar Fische tot.

Die Wasserwerte wurden von ihm allerdings leider nicht gemessen. Er hat inzwischen aber fast das halbe Wasser ausgetauscht.

M. E. kann man aufgrund der fehlenden Fakten garnicht sagen, was Ursache für das Fischsterben war. Die Fische wiesen allerdings auch keine äußerlichen Verletzungen auf, Bakterienbefall konnte er auch wohl nicht feststellen.

Was meint Ihr nun, kann es zum Tod von einigen Fischen durch das zuviele Futter gekommen sein? Müßten dann nicht eigentlich alle Fische sterben?

Für Eure Meinungen wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

Moinsen!


5 Kg Futter auf einen Schlag ist schon "ein Brett" und dürfte da einiges im Teich ins Wanken bringen. 
Konnte er denn nix mehr rausfischen?

Aber ohne die Angabe weitere Werte ist das alles Spekulation. Kann man nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

5kg ist schon ein harte Schlag... wie kann sowas passieren? In Sticks gerechnet ist das ein 25 Liter Sack!!! Das muss man sich mal vor Augen halten.

Unabsichtlich ist das fast unmöglich in meinen Augen 


Sollte es doch irgendwie möglich sein kommt natürlich hinzu, dass die Fische die ganze Zeit fressen, da sie keinen Magen besitzen. Das schlägt natürlich enorm auf die Vitalfunktionen, wenn dann noch irgendwas anderes dazukommt ist wohl schluss mit lustig :-(

Arme Tiere...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

hallo,

vor geraumer zeit schrieb dazu lars dettmann mal einige zeilen:

ich versuche sie mal in kurzform wiederzugeben:



> fressen und verdauen ist für fische schwerstarbeit und kostet viel energie - deshalb auch viele kleinmengen und keine großmengen auf einmal, weil sonst der kreislauf kollabiert. der fisch kennt beim fressen fast keine natürliche grenze .....



wenn wir nun dazu den obigen fall sehen - denken uns dazu noch ein paar ungünstige wasserparameter, vorallem wenig O² - dann wäre für mich alles erklärbar ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Doogie,

bei meinen Fischen stelle ich immer fest, dass sie eigentlich recht schnell aufhören zu fressen, wenn ich etwas zuviel Futter in den Teich geworfen habe. Von daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie sich überfressen.. oder doch?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2005)

So gut konnte ich meine Fische noch nicht erziehen ;-) 
Die würden mir den ganzen lieben langen Tag fressen...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2005)

Moinsen!

Ich würde mein Hauptaugenmerk gar nicht auf die fressenden Fische richten. Kann sicher auch problematisch werden. Ich würde aber eher überlegen, was da so an schädlichen Abbauprodukten in den Teich kommt.

Wenn die Infos stimmen die ich hier liegen habe, entstehen bei 5 kg Futer irgendwo so um die 150 - 200 Gramm Ammonium/Ammoniak. Je nachdem, was das für ein Zeugs war und wie es um den PH-Wert aussieht.
Wenn man dann die Grenzwerte betrachtet, kann dass schon mal eng werden. Dazu folgt dann Nitrit und Co.

Ich hätte das Futter wieder eingesammelt


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2005)

So wie mir der Bekannte es sagte, soll wohl ihm jemand aus "Scherz" das Futter in den Teich geworfen haben.... manche Leute haben seltsame Freunde..... Er hat es auch wohl erst garnicht mitbekommen. Von daher war ein rausfischen garnicht möglich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2005)

Hallo!


Aus Scherz????????  

Aua :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

Hi Jens,



			
				Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Infos stimmen die ich hier liegen habe, entstehen bei 5 kg Futer irgendwo so um die 150 - 200 Gramm Ammonium/Ammoniak.



Ich recherchiere gerade etwas in der Richtung und wäre froh darüber, wenn du mir die dir vorliegenden Infos zu Berechnung zur Verfügung stellen könntest. 

Hier mal meine bisherigen Ergebnisse zur theoretischen Stickstoffberechnung aus Futter.

Interessant an der Futtermenge ist lediglich der Proteingehalt. Etwa 16% des Proteins wird dem Stickstoff zugerechnet. Wird der gesamte Stickstoff in Nitrat umgesetzt, dann multipliziert man dies mit 4,43 denn 1mg/l No3-N entspricht 4,43mg/l No3.

Welche Faktoren und Wege sind dir bekannt um über die Futtermenge an das NO3/4 zu kommen?


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Moinsen!


In meinen Unterlagen werden die Rechenwege nicht beschrieben.

Bericht KLAN: 1 Gramm Pelletfutter für Forellen mit hohem Eiweißgehalt = ca. 37 mg. Ammonium/Ammoniak bei 23 Grad C. Wassertemperatur.

Aussage Martin Sander: 1 Gramm Futter = etwa zwischen 0,03 und 0,04 Gramm Ammonium/Ammoniak bei 15 - 20 Grad C. Wassertemperatur

Die Angaben decken sich ungefähr und ich nehme sie als grobe Anhaltspunkte.
Das Problem bei den Berechnungen scheint zu sein, dass man die Temperatur des Wassers und den Gehalt an Sauerstoff und PH-Werte einbeziehen muß.
Dazu muß man Teich und Filter kennen, um sagen zu können, wie das System auf die Belastungsspitzen reagieren wird. 
Es wird sicher Teiche geben, die hochtechnisiert sind und daher auch mit einer solchen Belastung fertig werden, ohne das die Fische gleich Schaden nehmen.
Fährt der Teich schon vorher auf der Kante, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es durchaus Probleme geben kann.
Dazu fehlen hier aber einige Angaben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ja schon immer behaubtet, das man mit Futter prima Fische killen kann


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Hi Jens,


schade, dass sich die Autoren darüber nicht detaillierter auslassen. Zwischen dem was von KLAN und Herr Sander angenommen wird und dem, was ich an Zahlen habe, klafft leider eine etwas zu große Lücke. 

Nach den bislang recherchierten Zahlen und Werten komme ich bei einem Gramm Futter mit 40% Proteingehalt auf einen reinen Stickstoffanteil von ca. 64mg. Gemessen daran, dass dies tatsächlich nur Stickstoff wäre, also N, und kein NH3/4, ist der Unterschied doch recht groß. Denn rechnet man mal die 3 bzw. 4 H-Atome raus , bleibt da am Ende ja noch weniger als die erwähnten 37mg an reinem N übrig. 

Es ist klar, dass dies Theorie in reinstform ist und in keinster Weise auf irgendwelche Zusammenhänge im jeweiligen Teich bezogen werden kann, dennoch finde ich solch eine Modell-Rechnung recht interessant. Mit etwas Hirnschmalz kann man auf diese Weise eventuell etwas für die Filterberechnung abzweigen. Schau mer mal... 


Was ich bei diesem KLAN-Bericht und Co. nicht verstehe, ist der Temperaturzusammenhang. Warum soll bei z.B. 15°C mehr oder weniger NH3/4 entstehen als bei z.B. 25°C? Stand da eventuell noch etwas geschrieben? 

O2-Gehalt und pH kann man für so eine Modellrechnung sicher übergehen. Ich wüßte auch hier nicht welcher Zusammenhang da bestehen könnte.    

Sei bitte so nett, solltest du aus irgendeiner anderen Quelle etwas zu diesem Thema erfahren, dann berichte es mir. Danke schon mal....


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Moinsen!




> O2-Gehalt und pH kann man für so eine Modellrechnung sicher übergehen. Ich wüßte auch hier nicht welcher Zusammenhang da bestehen könnte.


 Da ging es mir nicht um die Produktion sondern um die Berechnung, ob es im Teich schädlich ist. Da hängt die Ammoniumoxidation auch vom O²-Gehalt des Wassers und vom PH-Wert ab.

Bei niedrigen Temperaturen die Stoffwechselaktivität von Nitrifizierern und anderen Organismen im Wasser  herabgesetzt ist, so dass auch die Produktion organischer Substanzen langsamer abläuft.
Ich bin zu wenig Chemiker, um sagen zu können, ob man das Ganze noch an eine Zeitleiste hängen müsste.

Auf jeden Fall denke ich, dass die Temperaturabhängigkeit schon gegeben ist. Im warmen Wasser gammelt alles zig mal schneller. Die Frage ist, ob das nur ein Zeitproblem ist und sich letztendlich in jedem Temperaturbereich die gleichen Mengen organischer Substanzen bilden. Eben halt nur früher oder später.
Andererseits liegen in den meisten Teich ja nur kurzfristige Belastungen vor (eigentlich).


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2005)

Grüß dich Jens,

jetzt verstehe ich was du damit meinst. Das ist ein Mißverständnis, denn mit dieser Modellrechnung ging es mir tatsächlich nur um die ansatzweise quantitative Seite der Stickstoffbelastung durch Futter. In welchem Zeitraum das letztendlich geschieht spielt hierfür keine Rolle, denn wie du schon geschrien hast, dass muss dann auf jeden Teich individuell beziehen, was wiederum einem Modell im Wege steht.


MFG...Jürgen


----------

